
North Magnetic Pole Moving East Due to Core Flux - transburgh
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/12/091224-north-pole-magnetic-russia-earth-core.html
======
NathanKP
There is definite theoretical argument that the poles have completely switched
polarity in the past. The truth is that the magnetic poles are always changing
and moving and we can never be sure if they might switch completely.

That would cause chaos as we would have to adjust to the new North being the
old South.

~~~
rbanffy
I doubt it would really be that bad. A couple software patches and we are all
set.

I bet the patches are not even that much needed. All software that deals with
magnetic North and its relation to geographic North can deal with nothing more
than a new config file telling where magnetic North is this week.

~~~
roundsquare
Maybe true for newer software... older software might be harder to patch (but
not necessarily hard).

Can anyone think of any physical devices that depend on magnetic north =
geographic north in a mechanical (i.e. not software) way other than a compass?

